# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  rumours from DS

## Em

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Fire at the Dog kills a few faces we both love and hate ... and makes way for a new pub , the pond (at last) and a new bridge with walls around the village itself... 

The Jake/Becca?justin love saga will take a new twist when the babys born and a DNA test is done !!! *i think the baby is jakes!*


Warren takes over Evissa and gives it a new look!

John Paul makes a new friend in Craig , but also an few enemies and is beaten up after a disco at the loft... but why? and who by?? and why is Craig been so funny about him??


The chester gang head to blackpool for a holiday, where affairs of the heart meet head on and secrets and lies are revealed and one resident doesnt make it back to the village!

Someone is set to loose their virginity to a newcomer!

Rhys learns he might have HIV! how will he cope ??

a face from the past returns to haunt Claire, and Max nearly loses Tom when he falls into the river whilst fishing.

Six students arrive , including old face Zac, who gets a job at the dog..... the others include an asian lad, a deaf girl, a tart with a heart, a lad with dark hair, and a motorbiking babe!!

----------


## x Amby x

> The Jake/Becca?justin love saga will take a new twist when the babys born and a DNA test is done !!! *i think the baby is jakes!*


yeah i read about this one in inside soap magazine, i think the baby is Jakes! Justin would be sooo heartbroken if it is!

----------


## Lennie

> yeah i read about this one in inside soap magazine, i think the baby is Jakes! Justin would be sooo heartbroken if it is!


Serves Justin right, for thinking all this time that the baby was gonna be his, Becca is totally stupid for believing this as well

----------


## Footie_Chick

Max can't loose Tom!!!! Wonder if the blast from the past for Clare will cause trouble for her and Max, (hope so). 
New students...... again!!!! Doesn't seem long since the last lot came, oh well.

----------


## Katy

I was thinking that about the students as well. It all looks exciting in hollyoaks. Max really cant loose Tom, also hes the biggest star Hollyoaks have got.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Serves Justin right, for thinking all this time that the baby was gonna be his, Becca is totally stupid for believing this as well


I totally agree with you. At the end of the day she was sleeping with both, so how on earth could she be 100% sure it's Justin's?

----------


## Lennie

> I totally agree with you. At the end of the day she was sleeping with both, so how on earth could she be 100% sure it's Justin's?


I do get the feeling that she is just going along with this coz Justin is with her, like she wants someone to with her, and doesnt want to be alone.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I have to agree with you, I recall her trying to get Jake back when he first found out, but he moved into the Dog, so she then asked Justin to move in.

----------


## Lennie

> I have to agree with you, I recall her trying to get Jake back when he first found out, but he moved into the Dog, so she then asked Justin to move in.


I think she finally knew that Jake doesnt want her, that sign came when he took off his wedding ring and left, before when she was with Jake, she was like 'its Jake's baby' now she is with Justin 'its Justin's baby'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , Becca really needs to get her head checked  :Mad:  

I just feel sorry for Jake  :Sad:

----------


## emma_strange

Does Becca's mum even know she's pregnant yet?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think she does know, but is under the impression that Becca is still with Jake.

----------


## Lennie

> I think she does know, but is under the impression that Becca is still with Jake.


Yep, also her mum thinks that she is still working as a teacher lol

----------


## di marco

i didnt think her mum knew? ive obviously missed something lol!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She definitely does not know about the whole Justin saga.

----------


## Florijo

> Serves Justin right, for thinking all this time that the baby was gonna be his, Becca is totally stupid for believing this as well


That's a bit harsh. Are we not forgetting that Justin is a teenage boy with no prior relationship experience and no role model with which to base his relationship with Becca on (losing his Dad etc). As naive as it is Justin probably believed that Becca was avoiding sleeping with Jake as he saw (and knew) how uncomfortable she was when Jake went near her (New Year's for example). 

I find it cruel after what Justin is going to go through in the coming weeks that the baby not being his is something that he deserves.

----------


## Lennie

Doesnt matter about what he's been through, the fact that he thinks the baby is his and convinced its his and also Becca thinking its is (even though she knows it might not be) and not setting herself and him straight that there is every chance the baby could be Jake's, is abit silly.

----------


## diamond1

says on ds that ob finds a tape of claire and warren on cctv having sex and it says claire will do anything to stop ob-sound good

----------


## di marco

> says on ds that ob finds a tape of claire and warren on cctv having sex and it says claire will do anything to stop ob-sound good


i hope ob shows max, although max might not watch the tape thinking ob trying to stir things again. and even if he does, clare will probably try and say that it was warrens thought and max will believe her!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## laurouski

> Rhys learns he might have HIV! how will he cope ??


God he deserves that!  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## bakedbean

Does Evissa get burned down as well becuse if it does maybe the tape goes with it.

----------


## fairygirl789

> Max nearly loses Tom when he falls into the river whilst fishing


oh no tom cant go hes so sweet! :Thumbsup:  please dont let him die :Banned:   :Cheer:  

fairygirl789 xoxoxoxoxox

 :Angel:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> God he deserves that!


I think that's a bit harsh!!  :EEK!:

----------


## laurouski

> I think that's a bit harsh!!


Yeah, I've just realised what I said.  :Embarrassment:  I wasn't thinking properly, I was too busy thinking about who's going to lose their virginity. I was thinking he was going to get an STD (a not-so-serious one), but now I've realised that it said HIV, I don't want him to get that!  :Nono:  
But I think he would deserve to get a regular STD, with the way he's treated Sarah, sleeping with all these girls at the same time as her..  :Angry:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

so were finally going to see an end to the boring becca/justin/jake storyline for a bit?! finally! i wonder if clares dad will come to pay her a visit. because isnt she working with him sending the money max gives her for work bits? i wonder if its sasha who loses her virginity to a new student cant think ofanyone else. cant wait to see it now.

----------


## frankihope

Ive heard that Becca was raped by her dad before he died when she went to see him, not too sure thou! :Searchme:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I really hope that's not true :Sick:

----------


## laurouski

> Ive heard that Becca was raped by her dad before he died when she went to see him, not too sure thou!


Eugh, hope that's not true.  :Sick: 

Can't really see it, myself.

----------

